# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Оффициально: DrWeb LiveCD

## Cmeliy

*Компания «Доктор Веб» – российский разработчик средств информационной защиты под маркой Dr.Web – представляет новинку: эффективный инструмент для восстановления операционной системы после вирусной атаки – загрузочный диск Dr.Web LiveCD.

* *Dr.Web LiveCD* - антивирусное решение, которое позволит реанимировать операционную систему, приведенную в нерабочее состояние в результате действия различных вредоносных объектов. При этом он не только проводит очистку ПК от вирусов, но и лечит зараженные объекты. Особый интерес *Dr.Web LiveCD* представляет для пользователей, часто сталкивающихся с проблемой заражения компьютера вирусами, а также компаний, предоставляющих услуги компьютерной помощи и диагностики. 
 Новый продукт «Доктор Веб» поставляется в виде загрузочного диска с программным обеспечением, работающим под операционной системой Linux и предназначенным для проверки компьютеров на базе Windows. Запуск *Dr.Web LiveCD* может производиться в двух режимах. Обычный режим с графическим интерфейсом подходит для широкой группы пользователей, в то время как безопасный режим отладки с интерфейсом командной строки лучше использовать специалистам, знакомым с Unix-подобными системами. Для удобства пользователям *Dr.Web LiveCD* предложены сразу несколько режимов сканирования: быстрая и полная проверка, а также расширенный вариант. Помимо этого, *Dr.Web LiveCD* позволяет оперативно получать обновления с серверов «Доктор Веб», а также отсылать инфицированные файлы в вирусную лабораторию.


Скачать DrWeb LiveCD 4.44.0.0811010 63060 KB


Скачать Руководство пользователя (Русский язык) 1633 KB
Скачать Руководство пользователя (Английський язык) 1601 KB


_www.drweb.com_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mikh

А базы обновлять будет можно или так же как Cureit - скачал, записал на диск, проверил (а через какое-то время - необходимо скачивать снова)?

----------


## Cmeliy

> А базы обновлять будет можно или так же как Cureit - скачал, записал на диск, проверил (а через какое-то время - необходимо скачивать снова)?


Их слова: "Помимо этого, *Dr.Web LiveCD* позволяет оперативно получать обновления с серверов «Доктор Веб», а также отсылать инфицированные файлы в вирусную лабораторию."

----------


## Cmeliy

Скачал сразу. Базы на дистрибутиве не последние, вирусных записей: 389650, а на даный момент у них:447638.

----------


## mikh

Обновить получилось?

----------


## Cmeliy

> Обновить получилось?


Не пробовал.

----------


## borka

> А базы обновлять будет можно или так же как Cureit - скачал, записал на диск, проверил (а через какое-то время - необходимо скачивать снова)?


После запуска LiveCD можно будет запустить апдейтер и обновить базы "на сейчас".

----------


## Макcим

Олегу предлагали сделать что-то подобное с AVZ на борту, потом он отказался от идеи.

----------


## santy

> Олегу предлагали сделать что-то подобное с AVZ на борту, потом он отказался от идеи.


А смысл? Ведь AVZ предназначен для работы с текущей системой... Тоже качаю LiveCD...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> После запуска LiveCD можно будет запустить апдейтер и обновить базы "на сейчас".


А где будет храниться обновление баз? Только в памяти, на текущий сеанс работы?

----------


## mikh

> А где будет храниться обновление баз? Только в памяти, на текущий сеанс работы?


Что-нибудь прояснилось?

----------


## santy

> Что-нибудь прояснилось?


Запишу сейчас ISO-шник  на диск, проверю сегодня... впрочем, можно и виртуалку загрузить прямо с iso-образа...

----------


## Hanson

ушел качать )))
посмотрим что это такое

----------


## Shu_b

> После запуска LiveCD можно будет запустить апдейтер и обновить базы "на сейчас".


А Для этого надо настроить сеть... 

Возможные геморрои...  нет нужных драйверов на сетевую, подключения к интернету через VPN, ISA proxy (ntlm)...

Возможный выход вероятно в подсовывании свежих баз с другого носителя.

Нужный инструмент, но рассчитан на опытного пользователя.

----------


## Макcим

> А смысл? Ведь AVZ предназначен для работы с текущей системой... Тоже качаю LiveCD...


Смысл был в том, что с Live CD работать с зараженной системой.

----------


## VV2006

> А смысл? Ведь AVZ предназначен для работы с текущей системой...


Многие полезные функции (в частности мастер поиска проблем, восстановление системы) AVZ доступны и корректно работают и при загрузке с LiveCD. 
Достаточно при помощи RunScanner от Paraglider подключить реестр удалённой (неактивной) системы.

----------


## santy

> Нужный инструмент, но рассчитан на опытного пользователя.


Вообщем, да. Не на любой машине будет доступен рабочий стол, графический режим сканера. Обновиться без проблем можно, если есть прямой выход в инет... (Любопытно, что из графического режима не получилось обновиться на одной из машин, хотя выход в инет был... запускал браузер, из консольного же меню - обновился....) Не вполне удобно запускать сканер из командной строки, или из оболочки mc, надо знать опции запуска сканера... читать документацию... при подключении флэшки, видимо, возможно сохранить настройки сканера, свежие базы после обновления.
---
в следующий запуск запишу на Win-систему вирусную базу для тестирования лечения.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Многие полезные функции (в частности мастер поиска проблем, восстановление системы) AVZ доступны и корректно работают и при загрузке с LiveCD. 
> Достаточно при помощи RunScanner от Paraglider подключить реестр удалённой (неактивной) системы.


Т.е. менеджер для работы с реестром при запуске АВЗ покажет ветки автозапуска неактивной системы?

----------


## Cmeliy

Можно сделать даже переносную ОС на флэшки =) З.Ы. Последняя глава в руководстве пользователя.

----------


## VV2006

> Т.е. менеджер для работы с реестром при запуске АВЗ покажет ветки автозапуска неактивной системы?


Да, единственное неудобство только в том, что наряду с ними будут показаны и записи для текущего пользователя, но последние легко вычисляются по специфичным путям (X:\MININT и т.д.). Помимо прочего, использование AVZ таким способом позволяет, например, легко восстановить загрузку в безопасном режиме для оси со всеми "убитыми" опциями загрузки.

Насчёт загрузки *Dr.Web LiveCD* с флеш-диска: не хотелось бы использовать отдельную флешку - может кто из линуксоведов (и не только) подскажет, как добавить опцию загрузки этого iso в мультизагрузочное меню GRUB4DOS? Кстати, подобные загрузочные iso-аналоги есть и у Касперского и Авиры...

----------


## santy

> Да, единственное неудобство только в том, что наряду с ними будут показаны и записи для текущего пользователя, но последние легко вычисляются по специфичным путям (X:\MININT и т.д.). Помимо прочего, использование AVZ таким способом позволяет, например, легко восстановить загрузку в безопасном режиме для оси со всеми "убитыми" опциями загрузки.


Т.е. при запуске скрипта восстановления безопасного режима работы системы ветка [Safe Mode] запишется именно в присоединенный реестр? (Видел в сборке alkid.live.cd добавленный AVZ).

----------


## VV2006

*santy*
Именно так. Только в сборке alkid.live.cd, видимо, несколько иной вызов плагина  - через контекстное меню (мною сделан полный плагин - специально для AVZ) и используется подустаревшая версия RunScanner (смотрел в alkid.live.cd.usb.2008.10.10.iso), сама сборка неплохая - Far'а только не хватает.  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

У меня этот DrWeb LiveCD вообще не загружается. Сначала при перезагрузке идет меню с выбором как загружатся а потом зеленый рабочий стол с эмблемой DrWeb и все дальше не идет только лампочки Caps Lock и Scroll Lock на клавиатуре мигают.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> А Для этого надо настроить сеть... 
> Возможные геморрои...  нет нужных драйверов на сетевую, подключения к интернету через VPN, ISA proxy (ntlm)...


В прошлых билдах проблем с сетью не было. По DHCP адрес получало и работало. Насколько мне помнится, в тех же билдах обновление не работало через прокси. Как в релизе - проверить не могу, запустилось только на одном компе из пяти...




> Нужный инструмент, но рассчитан на опытного пользователя.


Угу...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> А где будет храниться обновление баз? Только в памяти, на текущий сеанс работы?


Да, в памяти на текущий сеанс. Но свежие базы можно сбросить на диск/флешку. Либо с диска/флешки сбросить в каталог с базами.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> У меня этот DrWeb LiveCD вообще не загружается. Сначала при перезагрузке идет меню с выбором как загружатся а потом зеленый рабочий стол с эмблемой DrWeb и все дальше не идет только лампочки Caps Lock и Scroll Lock на клавиатуре мигают.


Да, есть такое.  :Sad:  
http://new-forum.drweb.com/mod/forum...=197370&fid=2#

----------


## drongo

Беда даже скачать с официального фтп, скорость 0.1 кб/сек. Может у кого бесплатный трафик, зальёт на какой-нибудь обменник ?  (рапида и подобное)Спасибо.

----------


## Karlson

> Беда даже скачать с официального фтп, скорость 0.1 кб/сек. Может у кого бесплатный трафик, зальёт на какой-нибудь обменник ? (рапида и подобное)Спасибо.


сейчас сольется - попробую всунуть.
на какой лучше?

----------


## drongo

> на какой лучше?


http://multi-up.com заливаешь один раз, они уже копируют на остальные автоматом, только линки сюда не забудь  :Wink:  Где будет скорость лучше - там и скачаю

----------


## Karlson

> http://multi-up.com заливаешь один раз, они уже копируют на остальные автоматом, только линки сюда не забудь  Где будет скорость лучше - там и скачаю


 что-то туговато туда лезет... 12кб/сек.. часик еще подождем?

[вырезано цензурой]!!! 
30% влезло и отвалилось..
вторая попытка..

----------


## drongo

на рапиду хотябы  :Wink:  спасибо.

----------


## Karlson

> на рапиду хотябы  спасибо.


 даблинштожтакое!!!
3 раза примерно на 30% обрубается.
на крайняк завтра из дома залью, там связь понадежнее, чем халявный вайфай..

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*

фууу.. доползло на мегааплоад.
на рапиду приползло.
мульти-ап ваще отвалился, даже страничка не грузиЦЦа.

----------


## drongo

всё-таки у меня он запустился, записывал на минимальной скорости Х4.
Обновление через инет как настроить? в хелпе не нашёл. На кнопку update нажимал- реакции не было.
Было бы полезна кнопка- настройка инет-соединения  :Smiley: 
Файрфокс запустил- глюкнул и выдал ошибку.
Поставил сканировать, затем подождал не много и нажал на кнопку стоп- всё зависло.

----------


## Гриша

Апдейт не проверял, FF тоже с какой-то ошибкой выкинуло, проверка и файловый менеджер в порядке, щас остальное посмотрю, лень на хосте смотреть, под виртуалку он не грузится...

Или эта штука действительно плоховато работает, либо она чувствует виндузятника  :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

На моей виртуалке работает.

----------


## mikh

На оф. сайте анонсировали обновление Dr.Web LiveCD. Информация здесь - http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=157&c=5
Цитата: 
"В обновлении Dr.Web LiveCD улучшены скрипты для монтирования некоторых разделов, а также функция автомонтирования. Помимо этого оптимизировано распознавание CD-приводов, а также функциональность создания загрузочных USB Flash Drive."

----------


## Karlson

> На оф. сайте анонсировали обновление Dr.Web LiveCD. Информация здесь - http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=157&c=5
> Цитата: 
> "В обновлении Dr.Web LiveCD улучшены скрипты для монтирования некоторых разделов, а также функция автомонтирования. Помимо этого оптимизировано распознавание CD-приводов, а также функциональность создания загрузочных USB Flash Drive."


 дык, я помойму этот и выкладывал на рапиду

----------


## drongo

киньте в меня инструкцией как обновлять локально, инет не заводиться с лайв сд.Нашёл в интерфейсе данную опцию- но не понял какие именно базы качать, откуда и тд.

----------


## Lupik2

Присоединяюсь к drongo...
Как обновиться локально???

----------


## borka

Если мне не изменяет склероз, то базы лежат в /opt/drweb/bases/

----------

